# TINY FEET MEETING WED 11TH NOV



## shaz2 (Mar 24, 2006)

HEY LADIES,

Just a wee reminder that the next meeting is wednesday the 11th november at 7pm in the MDEC building of Altnagelvin Hospital. Also girls check ur emails as sent use a wee reminder about xmas nite out   ..

Well, look forward to seeing all use old faces   and would love to see some new ones as well  ..

speak soon

sharon


----------



## angel83 (Mar 14, 2005)

hey shaz

I cant make it on wed night - im starting councelling sessions with Derry Well Woman - i will see if i can change it - but ill let you know.

Been to our appointment with Dr williamson - we had a shocking experience with the royal - and we are now on the list for ICSI - big change from IUI - still shocked.

How are u keeping Mrs?

Sinead


----------



## Neons31 (Sep 2, 2009)

Hi Sharon,

really sorry cant make tomorrow evening, wedding anniversary. Will hopefully be at the next one. checked my emails and nothing.

Take care and hopefully see you at the next meeting.

Thanks
Leonie


----------



## shaz2 (Mar 24, 2006)

hey sinead im ding ok here, hows u?

hi leonie will u send me your email address again as i sent email to everyone about xmas nite out but must have your email addres down wrong  . i got on grand today thank god, how did u get on?? do u fancy xmas party then send me a wee text as have to go into hotel tomorrow to pay it all, thanks.

speak soon 

sharon xx


----------



## angel83 (Mar 14, 2005)

Im Ok Shaz up and down


Glad u are well!


----------

